# GretasMa here from California



## GretasMa (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi, everyone.

I love this forum! 

I just brought a cat home from the pound. I've named her Greta. 










Nice to meet you all.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum! Your kitty is very pretty. How old is she?


----------

